

The Disadvantages of an Elite Education - Maro
http://theamericanscholar.org/the-disadvantages-of-an-elite-education/

======
sfdfadds
I started off thinking this was going to be an intelligent article. But this
line pretty much sums up all of it:

"I have a friend who went to an Ivy League college after graduating from a
typically mediocre public high school. One of the values of going to such a
school, she once said, is that it teaches you to relate to stupid people."

That could have been the whole article.

~~~
Maro
I disagree. A lot of thought went into this very well written essay. Some of
the author's criticism even applies to the new wave of dot-ly Silicon Valley
startups.

